# Anyone have any experience with shepherd hybrid iwb



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

I am new to carry and I was looking at crossbreed style holsters. I believe they are called hybrids. I have seen some good priced on a brand call "Shepherd" but can not a lot of reviews on them. Anyone have any experience with them? Any suggestions for the style in the $35-$40 price rang?


----------

